# What does cooing mean?



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

I have had two pigeons for nearly a year now and have had them since they were about a month old, they are paired and the female is very tame towards me. However the male while being varly tame still bites and wing slaps me when I'm in his space, but he has become more tame recently and has started to sit on my hand and shoulders. He has always cooed what I presume to be a "this is my space" coo, but since he's become more tame I'm not so sure. As when I walk towards the cage and greet him be coos, then when I feed him a treat he does the excited wing twitching that the female does. Thing is does the cooing means he's scared of me or is he treating me like a pigeon of his flock? Is he greeting me or simply warning me away?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Definitely not scared of you. You and them are a flock. Maybe he's decided you would be a better mate than the one he has


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Oh thank you, I was worried he was scared or felt threatened by me. I knew the female considered me flock as she would make the quiet "unsure" grunt/growl noise if I was with her and she saw something she considered threatening.


----------

